# Marlin 336 extractor/bolt removal?



## djackson67 (Oct 8, 2012)

never been into a lever action,
i have the new extractor, any tips on removing the bolt the easy way so i can replace the extractor?
i've heard it's easy, but also, there's a trick to it.
any advice would be appreciated so i don't break down anything i don't need to.


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter (Oct 8, 2012)

All you have to do is remove the lever screw then remove the lever and the bolt will slide out the back of the reciever. Be careful not to loose the ejector.


----------



## djackson67 (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks!
i thought there was something like that where it's so simple, but ya can screw up too.
I'll let you know how it turned out.


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter (Oct 8, 2012)

Little trick, put the bolt in a vice, then you can take a pair of needle nose pliers and open them up enuff to put on each side of the extractor and push it off. Be careful the extractor will go flying! Then you can just push the new extractor onto the bolt.


----------



## djackson67 (Oct 8, 2012)

Probably use a pair of CRing pliers to push if off with so i don't goudge anything.
Thaks again!


----------



## WGSNewnan (Oct 8, 2012)

youtube is your friend.


----------



## djackson67 (Oct 8, 2012)

Thnx, this worked out great,
nothing to it except for the ejector spring was a little tedious getting set back in.
Great advice NGa.M!
also, WGS, yes, youtube has a good Video on it, thanks to both of ya.


----------

